# **My new cutting plan (with superdrol) ***



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 20, 2005)

Starting my first cycle on the 21st.. (I tried to get some test but my alleged source was a fraud)

I'm going nice and easy..
10mg/day
Got some sesamine and cla
rebound xt for PCT (will get Nolva too)
Multivitamins
Anabolic matrix (started taking this on the 14th to kick start my natural test).  Will do 3week cycle

Diet will be roughly 250-300gms protein
200carbs
60-100fat

Lifting x 4 days
Cardio x 3-4 days for 45mins.

I will be updating this daily.
Weight is yoyoing like a homo.. 319 this morning.. 
Goal is to SLASH bf from 20 to 13-15%
slash 5-6inches form my waist.  (I think I am holding a lot of water... don't know why because I drink a lot/day)

Cycle will run 3weeks..  Might do an extra week depending on sides.


Any reason why I'm holding so much water?  I try to eat veyr low sodium but always use curry and black peppers (not sure how high the sodium content is on those).

I am FOCUSED... ZERO alchohol.  trying for 8 hrs of sleep/day (I do 5-6now..lol)

Will be documenting SD daily event!

cholesterol is 169(total) Lipid profile is good  
BP is good


----------



## Jodi (Oct 20, 2005)

Good luck!  I would suggest maybe some Milk Thistle too for liver protection during your cycle.  Don't forget to stay AWAY from alcohol as well.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 20, 2005)

Jodi said:
			
		

> Good luck!  I would suggest maybe some Milk Thistle too for liver protection during your cycle.  Don't forget to stay AWAY from alcohol as well.



Im gonna stick with sesamin for liver protection.. but milk thistle is definately on my mind.. and yes ZERO alchohol!  What makes ya hold water?  Im holding a lot in my stomach area.. anytime I drink water I see it move in my belly.. could it be blubber?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 20, 2005)

today

3 multivitamin caps
....
off from gym today

yesterday was shoulders!  dumbell presses, flies and barbell shruggs.. My shoulders are in *PAIN*.  My shoulders are my best body part.. They respond soo well to barbell/dumbell presses  

Diet is good today..   Im staying on track.. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr  I might even cut out sex... wait.. I need sex for brain fuctions.. bah


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 20, 2005)

SD increased Blood pressure? pfft!  so does excessive drinking, street, cigarettes, being around smokers, raunchy sex etc.   I think one of the reasons Americans have issues with suppliments is they take too much!  I'm sticking to 10mg of SD/day..  no alchohol..  Clean diet.. lots of water!  Im fired up... I will survive..  Fuck Fidel Castro.. grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr








**disclaimer**
this log is serious but I am a semi-retard... wait boobies


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 21, 2005)

took my first SD pill today.. 10mg.. im going easy nothing is arms at the gym..  should be interesting...  

note to self:  when ingesting more than 1 softgel caps drink a lot of water.. damn things got stuck in my throat and I guess they swell up??  guzzled tons of water and kept them down..


----------



## APG (Oct 21, 2005)

are you going to post before/after pics?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 21, 2005)

APG said:
			
		

> are you going to post before/after pics?



hell no   lol! maybe I will.. we'll see


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 21, 2005)

does superdrol suppress your appetite?  I had to force myself to drink my 10am shake.. and now it almost lunch time and I dont feel hungry.. never fear, Ill be sure to force a chicken titi down my throat.  So far, Im feeling psyched.. feeling aggressive (probably placebo effects)..   I'm gonna do arms today and see what happens.. 


my stack
10mg superdrol
CLA/Sesamin stack

3 anabolic matrix pills before bed.

got rebound for PCT and ordering some Nolva and clen (for mice   )

grrrr.. cant wait to hit the gym!  Im fired up!  Its friday but I aint drinking... Im fucking but not drinking... roar


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 21, 2005)

btw weight is 325 now.. the yoyoing is annoying.. I'm feeling good tho.. pants feeling looser


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 21, 2005)

my energy level just dropped.. I feel tired as shit.. im sitll gonna hit the gym tho


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 21, 2005)

3:15pm 10-21

Im feeling good.. psyched up and cant wait to hit the gym!


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 21, 2005)

if im using sesamin do I need to use milk thistle still?


----------



## Mudge (Oct 21, 2005)

The only way you would know about "need" is to look at your blood. Lots of supplements are for betterment, not because you "need" them. Unless you stretch out for long periods or use high doses of liver straining drugs you most likely will not cause permanent damage without using a supplement to help you, but for $5 or $10 why not.

Do you "need" hawthorne berry? No, but if your blood pressure is high it will help reduce it.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 21, 2005)

did arms today and got a serious pump..  unreal...

first set of barbel curls with the olympic bar... felt the first pump..
I worked my way up to 55lbs/side on the olympic bar for 4 reps.. my arms were soo pumped I couldnt do anythin for 10mins (my forearms got jacked too)..  

did 4 sets of dumbell curls.. didnt go to heavy, went up to 50lbs for 10reps..

caable curls for 10-15reps x 4sets... after this my biceps were done.. cooked.. couldnt even flex em cuz of the pump!  I felt likt my biceps were riping through my skin.. very tight!!

triceps starte dwith overhead dumbell presses.. worked up to 100lbs x 8.. nice and easy

cable pressdowns 10-15reps x 4
single cable pressdowns 10-15 x 4

arms were cooked..  25mins on ellipical and 10mins on bike..

Im feeling good!!!!

took 750mg of milk thistle


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 23, 2005)

day 3 of superdrol.. feeling psyched.. a little amped 

Yesterday was back and im in pain...
dumbell rows
then deadlifts
then barbell rows

my back was toast after that...  I usually do pulldowns and cable rows but yesterday I wanted to stick to compound movements..  

took 10mg superdrol
750mg milk thistle


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 24, 2005)

Im still going strong.. pants looser  I hurt my chest last monday tho 365lb incline.. I think I tore my chest wall cuz it hurts when I lay in certain positions .. I aint doing chest tonight.. gonna take 1-2weeks off chest training which sucks1 but I cant afford any serious injury so...

Ill still work biceps, back, legs and shoulders... I know arms kinda utilizes chest and so does shoulders so Ill have to go easy...

Im still focused tho!! Health feeling good..
10mg superdrol in the Am, 750mg milk thistle.. no back pumps..  I think ill go up to 20mg next week!


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 24, 2005)

i havent really noticed any shrinkage but Im more aggressive.. (ran a red light and flipped an 80yr old slow driver the bird ).. Am I proud of that?? NO!  But I aint stopping now!!

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 25, 2005)

dammit I overate today.. grrrrrrrrrrrrrr ate 84grams of walnuts plus my 1pm meal (turky, a serving of corn and mashed potatoes).. Man Im soo angry.. I need more control...

took
10mg superdrol
1000mg cla
750mg milk thistle
1000 mg sesamin 

 

I wont sweat the over-eating.. its done and over with.. just dont do it again


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 26, 2005)

today is shoulders!! cant wait.. I started my 10mg/day SD cycle on 10-21-2005 and so far nothing negative.. no gyno, no acne.. skin is a little oily 

Im thinking of bumping it to 20mg on 10-28-2005...  Should I?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 26, 2005)

almost time to hit the gym... bored at work.. shoulders tonight...

My workout for tonight

Seated dumbell presses
40lbs x 20reps
60lbs x 15reps
70lbs x 10reps
80 or 90lbs x 8-10reps


lateral raisers
25 x 15
30 x 10

behind the neck press
1 set (weight TBD)

shruggs
80lbs x 10
100lbs x 10
100lbs x 10


GRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> btw weight is 325 now.. the yoyoing is annoying.. I'm feeling good tho.. pants feeling looser


Whats your goal weight??


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> Im still going strong.. pants looser *I hurt my chest last monday tho 365lb incline.. I think I tore my chest wall cuz it hurts when I lay in certain positions .. I aint doing chest tonight.. gonna take 1-2weeks off *chest training which sucks1 but I cant afford any serious injury so...
> 
> Ill still work biceps, back, legs and shoulders... I know arms kinda utilizes chest and so does shoulders so Ill have to go easy...
> 
> ...


Remember....steroids will make you heal very fast.........what took 4 weeks to heal now will only take 1.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Whats your goal weight??



goal weight is 280lbs


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Remember....steroids will make you heal very fast.........what took 4 weeks to heal now will only take 1.



yeah i noticed that.. when i worked out friday my arms were sore for only 2 days...  unlike before its sore for almost 5 days...  

my strength is definately up.. I was doing 10-12reps with 100lbs dumbell shoulder presses, I wish my sissy gym had heavier dumbells...  

I'm not gonna jump on the scale till next week but i feel my waist is down some inches  ill check on friday.. I bet its down to 41inches... Ive lost a lot of water and havent had liqor since 10-14  

diet is good.. I over eat on some meals but just make up for it on other meals..

Im gonna do a blood test in jan just to make sure everythings good  my total cholesterol goin in was 169 and with all the sesamin im popping it shouldnt get too bad...

skin is  alittle oily tho.. (no acne) and my beard is growing at a faster rate.. havent noticed any shrinkage     


Any thoughts on increasing the dosage to 20mg??  I plan on running this cycle for 3-4weeks followed by rebound for 4weeks..  I thanks god I was blessed with a good amount of muscle mass so even after my cycle I should keep the muscles I have, my only problem is keeping fat off but after my extensive research on sesamin/fish oils, I think itll help me keep fat off


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 26, 2005)

should I even bother doing abs?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah it's probably time to increase it to 20mg and yes, I would still do ab work.


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> yeah i noticed that.. when i worked out friday my arms were sore for only 2 days...  unlike before its sore for almost 5 days...
> 
> 
> *Any thoughts on increasing the dosage to 20mg*??  I plan on running this cycle for 3-4weeks followed by rebound for 4weeks..  I thanks god I was blessed with a good amount of muscle mass so even after my cycle I should keep the muscles I have, my only problem is keeping fat off but after my extensive research on sesamin/fish oils, I think itll help me keep fat off


I dont know anything about Super Drol


I hit each muscle once a week...but on cycle was hitting it every 5 days..


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 27, 2005)

im getting a little concerned  Im not feeling the next day burn (good pain) I feel when ever I work out and its got me thinking... Either my body has adjusted to the workout intensity OR the superdrol is kicking in like whoa!!

My workout lastnight was extremeley intense but today I dont feel anything on my shoulders.. no burning, no good pain, nothing!!  Almost like I didnt do anything lastnight!!   Feels like I can hit the gym again tonight and do shoulders!!  Weird??   I don't know if I like this.. Oh well, Ill hit the gym tonight and train shoulders again!  This time Im going for much higher reps and medium weights!  Dont know if this is a good idea or not but I'm experimenting

took:

10mg superdrol
1000mg sesamin
1000mg CLA


Feeling good!  Definately harder.. belly doesn't jilly as much anymore.. Ive lost a good amount of water weight from the gut region


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 27, 2005)

tonight is my day off gym and I really should be resting (regardless of how my body feels) so I aint working out today  I might change my mind tho!! maybe go do a 45mins walk or something.. I got tons of energy... hmm sex?  300cal/hr.. god cardio


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 27, 2005)

Even if your shoulders don't feel sore, I would definenly not do them again within 2 days....


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 27, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Even if your shoulders don't feel sore, I would definenly not do them again within 2 days....



I agree


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 27, 2005)

Good then.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 29, 2005)

workes biceps and triceps yesterday.. My arms were soo pumped.. felt like my muscles were gonna pop out my skin.... took 10mg Sd, 1000mg cla, 1000mg sesamin... 

woek up this AM and it feels like I didnt do chit at the gym1 this is annoying cuz I went all out... hmm guess it could be a good and/or bad thing.. My arms were soo pumped I couldnt even do anymore... o well!!

tons of protein + SD + good sleep =faster muscle recovery???


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 29, 2005)

hahahah, your avi. is hilarious.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 30, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> hahahah, your avi. is hilarious.


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Oct 30, 2005)

yeasterday
20mg SD..( back started feeling funky--lower back)

ate tons of cottage cheese and oats today.. feeling a little bloated but not worried.... 

sunday!

10mg SD with oats

hit the gym for back.. Nice intense short workout...40mins cardio (45mins total cardio )

Back routine was basic:
deadlifts 
1 warmup set
1 set to faliur

barbell rows
1 set to faliure

dumbell rows
1 set to failure

pullups
1 set to faliure

cable rows
1 set to failure.

1000mg sesamin
1000mg CLA


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 1, 2005)

took 20mg on sat and sun and experienced some body itching monday so im back donn to 10mg.. sucks huh?


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 1, 2005)

What about alternating dosages, taking 10 mg one day and 20 mg the next, thus averaging 15 mg/day?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 1, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> What about alternating dosages, taking 10 mg one day and 20 mg the next, thus averaging 15 mg/day?



hmm.. good idea!  Ill try that on my 3rd and final week... I gotta say my strength has gone off the roof (added 50lbs to max incline).  lost my love handles   ...
currently still sticking to my trainin schedule but added 40-55mins of cardio /session

monday chest + 40mins cardio
tues rest
wed shoulders + 40mins cardio
thur rest
friday arms + 40mins cardio
sat back +40mins cardio
sun legs no cardio for obvious reasons!!

diet is ok, I think im gonna cut some carbs (not that I eat much carbs now)... I eat clean and only comple carbs.. oats, potatoes and brown rice make up my carbs..

proteins= lean turkey, whey, cottage cheese..  I eat walnuts too and drink tons of water...  muscles feel pumped all they time.. nipples always hard but don't hurt and no lymps/gyno..  

I decided to quit jerking off cold turkey.. been doing 3-4times x day plus sex and that shyt is draining  me big time..


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 1, 2005)

i 'feel' the sesamin/cla stack is helping with fat reduction but who knows? could be my good diet?  I cant wait to check my cholesterol after this.. It was 169 pre superdrol.. BP was also normal pre superdrol


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 2, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> I decided to quit jerking off cold turkey.. been doing 3-4times x day



Are you going to try the warm ones instead?


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 3, 2005)

CaptainDeadlift said:
			
		

> Are you going to try the warm ones instead?



do, just apple pie at room temperature


----------



## juggernaut2005 (Nov 7, 2005)

jumped on the scale this AM and was 331.5 lbs!   WTF, gained almost 11lbs in 2weeks.. I'm coming off superdrol..   my waist is down 3-4inches but 6'3 and 331.5lbs is jut too much..   I'm assuming my bodyfat % is still 20% or less since I lost someinches off my waist..

Anyhow, I'm off superdrol..  gonna keep doing what I'm doing w/o superdrol..  I should have known I was up in weight cuz my bench and lifts were up..

Oh well, back to the drawing board.. live and learn!


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Nov 7, 2005)

juggernaut2005 said:
			
		

> jumped on the scale this AM and was 331.5 lbs!   WTF, gained almost 11lbs in 2weeks.. I'm coming off superdrol..   my waist is down 3-4inches but 6'3 and 331.5lbs is jut too much..   I'm assuming my bodyfat % is still 20% or less since I lost someinches off my waist..
> 
> Anyhow, I'm off superdrol..  gonna keep doing what I'm doing w/o superdrol..  I should have known I was up in weight cuz my bench and lifts were up..
> 
> Oh well, back to the drawing board.. live and learn!





			
				myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Stop being a retard and look at what happened!
> You lost fat AND gained muscle!
> You did exactly what everyone always wants to do, you are lucky that worked out so damned well for you!
> If I got that kind of result, I couldn't wait for my next  cycle!
> The hell man!




^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Why would you stop if you gained muscle and lost fat?
Seriously, I'm trippin' out at such a idiotic thought


----------

